# wireless router for BSNL broadband & filesharing



## pratik03 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to buy wifi router for following needs
1) Share BSNL broadband internet connection.
2) Enable file sharing.

I am going to connect following devices to this router
tow PCs & iPhone.

Max Budget:- 3k

Please suggest a router with good signal strength & no disconnection issue

Thanks
Pratik

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update:-* BSNL dose not have any wi-fi router in stock, Also I've decided to buy wi-fi router without ADSL modem.

Could you please suggest some good 802.11n wi-fi router which can seamlessly work with BSNL basic modem ?

Shortlist modem as of now:-

ASUS RT N10
NETGEAR N150
Buffalo WCR-GN 

Max Budget:- 2k


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 28, 2011)

This one's good, only INR2400:

Belkin : Basic Wireless Router


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 28, 2011)

Isn't it good to get the modem cum router device. In that case u only need one gadget attached and no need of separate modem. 

Even I am looking for the same and saw a Belkin modem cum router along with a WIFI USB dongle in Ebay for almost 2k


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am also looking for a router for downloading without keeping my pc active.If anybody using such stuff plz advice budget as low as possible.(dont need wireless)


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 28, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> This one's good, only INR2400:
> 
> Belkin : Basic Wireless Router



many people are complaining that Belkin has some connection drop issues



ajayashish said:


> Isn't it good to get the modem cum router device. In that case u only need one gadget attached and no need of separate modem.
> 
> Even I am looking for the same and saw a Belkin modem cum router along with a WIFI USB dongle in Ebay for almost 2k



Yes I am looking for modem cum router device



arko1983 said:


> I am also looking for a router for downloading without keeping my pc active.If anybody using such stuff plz advice budget as low as possible.(dont need wireless)



IMO you cant download or upload without pc


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 28, 2011)

Better get from BSNL itself for Rs. 1500-1800/-


----------



## newway01 (Apr 28, 2011)

I was about to post the same query. I am looking for a Wifi Router for sharing BSNL Wimax connection and to enable file sharing between devices. Devices to be used:

1)Desktop PC with Netgear PCI Wireless card.
2)2 Wifi Mobile Phones
3)A netbook.

Don't need any adsl modem or such stuffs. Just something to hook my Wimax LAN cable and get connectivity at home (1500sqft) for other devices. Please give your suggestions. 

What about these models?

BELKIN Basic Router N150 (Rs.1200 for a new one online) 

Linksys ROUTER WRT54G2 

Linksys Router BEFW11S4 (a used one available for 600rs)

Also I have a doubt. What is G speed and N speed routers?


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 29, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> Better get from BSNL itself for Rs. 1500-1800/-



Are you currently using this ?

Is this relible in terms of quilty such as signal strength & connection drop issues ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I also think the default router of BSNL / Airtel should do the job !

Correct me if i am wrong !


----------



## ajayashish (May 5, 2011)

Airtel has stopped giving Wifi router


----------



## gagan007 (May 5, 2011)

pratik03 said:


> many people are complaining that Belkin has some connection drop issues



I had none!
By many are you referring to one person or are they really "many".

Generally speaking, hardwares have issues, but pertaining only to specific device not in all the devices manufactured in that category.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

Yup BSNL Type 2 Modems does @OP's job well. I'm personally using it for 2years. No problem at all.

And yes Belkin : Basic Wireless Router faces connection drop. My nephew got it and faces problem.

But BSNL ones will not have advanced features like firewall or so. So if @OP has a budget, I'd like to suggest him to get a good router if he are looking for features above few basic ones.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 5, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup BSNL Type 2 Modems does @OP's job well. I'm personally using it for 2years. No problem at all.
> 
> And yes Belkin : Basic Wireless Router faces connection drop. My nephew got it and faces problem.
> 
> But BSNL ones will not have advanced features like firewall or so. So if @OP has a budget, I'd like to suggest him to get a good router if he are looking for features above few basic ones.





my BSNL WA1003a router have firewall (dk if this is wt u ref. to )

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/986/11718144.jpg


edit but support only >.> 	WEP 		WPA

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/6863/secz.jpg


----------



## R2K (May 5, 2011)

even WPA will do the job if u set the password with more than 8 digits\characters


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

^^These models doesn't exists anymore. They have new firmware now and upgraded.

Well, as far I can remember there is no firewall in these ones. Which I guess he won't need at Router Level.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> Airtel has stopped giving Wifi router


Airtel still provide wifi routers. But now they don't provide on monthly rental, rather you have to purchase by one time payment.
Price is around Rs. 1500/-

Best things is you get full support from Airtel, and they will also replace your router in case of any fault.



pratik03 said:


> Are you currently using this ?
> 
> Is this relible in terms of quilty such as signal strength & connection drop issues ?



Yes, I have used BSNL wifi rounter, and its good.


----------



## ajayashish (May 5, 2011)

^^^ Nope. I called them yesterday and they said we are no more providing it. If I need I can buy from outside and they will configure the same for me.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> ^^^ Nope. I called them yesterday and they said we are no more providing it. If I need I can buy from outside and they will configure the same for me.


can't say about Bangalore.. but Airtel offer wifi router in Delhi.
Have you called 198 (toll free from Airtel)


----------



## pratik03 (May 13, 2011)

BSNL dose not have any wi-fi router in stock, Also I've decided to buy wi-fi router without ADSL modem. 

Could you please suggest some good 802.11n wi-fi router which can seamlessly work with BSNL basic modem ? 

Shortlist modem as of now:-

ASUS RT N10
NETGEAR N150
Buffalo WCR-GN


----------



## baiju (May 19, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> Isn't it good to get the modem cum router device. In that case u only need one gadget attached and no need of separate modem.
> 
> Even I am looking for the same and saw a Belkin modem cum router along with a WIFI USB dongle in Ebay for almost 2k



I bought this belkin modem cum router along with usb wifi adapter from ebay for 2k and the item reached me on 17/5/11. It is working fine with my bsnl broadband. The router has no wifi antenna or no option to attach one. It's power pin is square type.


----------

